# The eliminator



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

djsaad1 said:


> Anyone use the eliminator in their boot? I have big feet but small calves so I can never really get my boots tight around my calves. Was thinking about using this.
> 
> The Eliminator Auto Molding Custom Tongue


No, but they sell them at Tognar.

I just bought some C pads, a heel wedge and an ankle wrap from Tognar. If that doesn't work I'm trying the Eliminator next.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been looking at this as well. Calves are out of proportion to my skinny ankles so my boots are snug around the top, but not around the bottom of my shin. Started getting some painful shin bite (skin rub to the point of bleeding) at that point. I've been experimenting with homemade pads, but I'll gladly pull the trigger on The Eliminator if it works.


----------

